# Would you add a link to my website ?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a website that lists ideas from me and those on message boards about new ideas for the dishpro 501 receiver and this would generate even more ideas for the receiver and was wondering if you would add a link on your site to that site so that people could view that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob, what's the address? BTW, welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The link has been placed on the links page. Thanks!


----------

